# Hairballs?



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy coughs like my cat used to when he had a hairball? Do Havs get hairballs?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Mine dId when they were puppies and were chewing on the other ones.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby used to hack like that, but has stopped. I think it was allergies, because she did it in the spring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wait - is he just coughing or is he producing a wad of hair & gunk? If he is just coughing, there is a chance he may have bortadella (kennel cough). It is usually not a big deal to treat, but you don't want to put it off. It often has a gaggy sound with the cough.

That's a good possibility too, Michele - allergies.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Michele - I LOVE all your pictures you've posted in Cape Cod! Cute Cute!

Maybe it is allergies! He also has an ear problem (yeast) that the vet feels could be an allergy. I'll look into that more! Thanks!

Paige - He & Rocky (4 mo. & 9 mo.) do play ALOT and I would assume eat each others hair. Did you give them anything for it?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kim,

Thanks!

I've never seen a wad. Just the cough. It doesn't seem chronic - about once or twice a day, but does sound like he's trying to get something up.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have had them uke: up a wad of hair, YUCK, but he wasn't coughing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, Kubrick just had Kennel Cough and it sounded exactly like that. At first he was only doing it 1-2 times a day but then after a while (I didn't know what it was either) he was doing it 4-5 times a day. If you touch his throat and sort of squeeze does he cough? That's how you can tell it's kennel cough according to my vet. I can't explain how to do it so you might have to take him into your vet for him to diagnose it!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Lina! Do you know how Kubrick got it?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure but I've heard that they can get it as easily as by breathing the air that another dog with kennel cough has just breathed on. According to my vet they can also have had it from the breeder's home (all dogs have some sort of kennel cough virus but not all of them have symptoms - it's basically a dog's equivalent of a common cold) but the coughing sometimes will only start after they go through something traumatic (like moving homes, traveling, etc.), which is why a lot of young pups get it.

Also, although it is a common cold and it DOES go away by itself if you don't treat it, it's good to get treatment for it because it does have the possibility of leading to pneumonia. I wouldn't worry about it too much as I'm sure that Rudy will be just fine! 

I also just thought of this but it is EXTREMELY contagious as I mentioned at the top of my post so you should also keep a close eye on your other little one (sorry I forgot his name) in case he develops symptoms... perhaps you should also mention that you have another dog to your vet in case he wants to treat both of them...


----------

